# What is your opinion on the Aqueon Betta Bowl Plus Water Conditioner?



## ArcticRain (Aug 11, 2011)

I went to Petco today to buy some Water Conditioner. I have heard people say that Prime is the best, but they didn't have any. I spent 30 minuets there and ended up buying, Aqueon Betta Bowl Plus. 

Is this a good Water Conditioner? 
The dosing on the bottle says 1tsp for every 1 gallon, Is this a good amount? 
How long should i wait to put the fish in his tank after putting in the conditioner?

By the way, my tank is a 2.5 gallon, filtered and heated. 
Please any information would be helpful. Thank you!


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

i have used it without any issues, although i normally use stress coat. I out the fish in after they floated in their cups for a few minutes.


----------



## Banicks (Aug 20, 2011)

I'm not familar with it. But I personally can recommend API Stress Coat or Sera Aquatan Water Conditioner


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

most betta conditioners just seem to be diluted down versions of the normal ones. looks decent, but the regular aqueon conditioner would give you more bang for the buck since it's a more concentrated formula


----------



## audjree (Jul 8, 2011)

i used to use that one because it came with the aqueon betta pellets, but it ran out so quickly because the amount is only good for around 6 gallons of water. but, i didn't have any other problems with it. 

now, i use prime and API stress coat+.


----------

